# Sweetlix Minerals



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

We need to find a good mineral for our growing kids and does. I have seen that some of you use the Sweetlix minerals. There is the Sweetlix Meat Maker block and the Meat Maker loose mineral. The loose minerals contain Monensin to prevent coccidiosis, but it the block does not have monensin in it. Can anyone tell me their preference on the block or the loose minerals, or both? Do you have any other recommendations for other minerals?
Thanks


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I use sweetlix minerals and put the meat maker block out occasionally...but they eat the block like candy and really don't NEED it so I don't always let them have it. I like the minerals a lot and the goats eat up quite a bit of it. I also take the Purina goat minerals and mix in about 1 bag of that to every 4 bags of sweetlix. I won't use that Purina stuff alone though...it's mainly salt and not enough mineral.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I use the Sweetlix Meat Maker loose minerals, and my girls love it. I've never tried the block because I heard loose minerals are better for goats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The block is very soft...it's not like a salt block. They can pull chunks off very easily and it breaks down pretty quick too. I wouldn't consider it a good source for mineral intake though. I use it kind of as a little extra supplement now and then.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have used Sweetlix minerals once but my goats wouldn't touch it. I tried to get them to eat some for six months. Eventually I went back to Purina.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Kylee thanks, I didnt know the block was soft!

We used the loose for years but just recently switched to Cargill Onyx Right Now. It has much higher copper content than SweetLix.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the quick input!
Do you know the price of a bag? I know that it will vary as to where I get it, but just a ball park idea.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I think I pay about $15 per bag. I have to go buy some today, so I can let you know for sure.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My goats wont touch any kind of loose minerals, have tryed it all, and still to this day have it all out for them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Jessica mine wont either unless they are fresh. Its too damp around these parts to leave them out.
If you go out with a pan of freshly poured ya might be in for a surprise & get mobbed. :wink:


----------



## GracefulAcres (Feb 22, 2012)

So.. looking for just mineral?... or protein & mineral?

I started using Goat-lyx a few months ago. It's a protein and mineral tub I get from my feed store. (my goats are just on field grass/hay) 
It costs me $40 for a 60lb tub that takes my 15 goats about a month to devour. 18% protein with no salt added and less sugars than most other tubs.
I still offer a loose mineral (made locally) which they do nibble on occasion when they need their salt fix.
I've seen such a difference in their coats and the general health then just offering the loose mineral alone.

Here is the nutritional information..
http://www.crystalyx.com/products/648_goat-lyx.aspx


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks nancy d, will try that!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've tried both the Sweetlix meat maker loose and blocks.
It is true the blocks don't last long. They crunch and eat and waste
the heck out of them. Mine only lasted about a week outdoors. I'd put one out about every two weeks. At over $20 I thought that was high. So... I switched to the Meat Maker loose. Good news is that is much cheaper. Bad news is I'm not sure they are eating any of it. I do get some to sip and lick a little with fresh in a bowl. Nancy D's former doe especially. surprise...  I have some that won't touch it no matter what. Those I leave out don't seem to get used at all. It bums me out. I'm considering the blocks again or another mineral.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When we switched over to the Onyx it took them a good week or so to get used to it. I was really pleased that one doe who never seemed to eat much of the SweetLix started making up for lost time. But then again there's a hierchy; some hog it up just because they think they can keep others out. I go out with it every day.
Good to hear Lady is holding her own. That's your girl! :wink:


----------

